# After Referred Finalized - What Next??



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

Dears,

Today the MED status changed to finalized.

1- Does this mean that i passed the health check???

2- Another question, when do you think that i will get the visa??

Regards,


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

steafo said:


> Dears,
> 
> Today the MED status changed to finalized.
> 
> ...


Congrats Man... it is just a couple of weeks more.. if you are lucky, you may expect your visa before christmasthis year. 

Keep us posted, I am willing to join you in your visa grant celebration party.. he he he.


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

hi,

my status on medicals changed to "Further medical results referred" on 10/12/2009.
what does this means? will there be more medical tests? worried no.

pls reply.

ali


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

Thank you all...



Ali?

it happened with me, just wait 1 week you will get it finalized, don't worry man. These days they refer many applications randomly.

Regards,


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

alizulfs said:


> hi,
> 
> my status on medicals changed to "Further medical results referred" on 10/12/2009.
> what does this means? will there be more medical tests? worried no.
> ...


Ali,

Congrats to you toooo man.. yours is also at final stage.. It should be finalised soon.

TC


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

thanks a lot seafo & Mr. India.... 

i hope everything goes smooth...

regards
ali


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

u r almost there steafo and ali


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> u r almost there steafo and ali


fingers crossed anj... donno what happens till I get visa in my hand...

best of luck to u

ali


----------



## Sihan (Nov 24, 2009)

Seafo,Reading your updates has given me lot of knowlege through this site...Good luck & keep on updating ...


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

Good Luck for you also Sihan. I wish to all of you the best.


----------



## amit.ishwar (Apr 22, 2009)

My medicals done on 29th Nov 09, still status shows it is outstanding ........when do i expect the status to change. Scared by now :-(


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

How done and outstanding at the same time? Please clarify.


----------



## amit.ishwar (Apr 22, 2009)

I went to regional pathologist to do medicals on 29th and it was sent within 1 or 2 days....since then the online status showing it is still outstanding ...and no change....when will i expect finalised status or atleast referred?


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

How did they send it? Normal mail or DHL?


----------



## amit.ishwar (Apr 22, 2009)

DHL, I tracked it, it was delivered on 7th Dec ...when do i expect change in my status


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

Seems ur CO didnt update the status, so dont depend on the online results.


----------



## amit.ishwar (Apr 22, 2009)

I am worried bcoz, I have uploaded the reciept of medicals on 29th Nov to give reference to DIAC that i have done my medicals before 28 days timeline. 

I have crossed my 28days limitation on 7th of DEC and still the online status shows outstanding.....

1) DIAC expecting us to complete or arrenge the delivery of medicals to HOC within this 28 days?

2) We can control only to do medicals by the 28th day. Can't control beyond


One learning for everyone...do medicals before PCC and earliest when CO ask for it ... bcoz it takes its own time for finalization...My passport got stuck on PCC and medicals delayed, but could complete it before timeline....do i have to go for PLE now for acknowledgement?


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

amit.ishwar said:


> I am worried bcoz, I have uploaded the reciept of medicals on 29th Nov to give reference to DIAC that i have done my medicals before 28 days timeline.
> 
> I have crossed my 28days limitation on 7th of DEC and still the online status shows outstanding.....
> 
> ...


mine received by HOC official on 26th Nov 2009, and on 10th Dec 2009 the status changed to "Further medical tests referred"... so calculate the time line accordingly... approximately 2 weeks after they receive.

best of luck and have a patience.
ali


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

Amit, even if you crossed the 28 days no problem, coz you already sent the confirmation that you did the tests (this is the most important).

Dont worry man, alot of people have more complicated cases. Dont forget that DIAC is behaving abnormally at this time of year.

Which team your application belongs to?


----------



## amit.ishwar (Apr 22, 2009)

Team 2, 

Thanks guys, fingures crossed and now legs too


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Sorry for asking this question in wrong thread ..

Hi Steafo,

Can you please provide me details like if you got any call from DIAC before or after CO allocated ? and any verification by DIAC after CO allocated or just medicals and PCC is the final stage of this process?????????

thanks in advance..





steafo said:


> Good Luck for you also Sihan. I wish to all of you the best.


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

I didn't get any call or verification from DIAC. Only she asked for Medicals and PCC.

Regards,


----------

